# ????? Big Question ?????



## DWSmith (Nov 30, 2012)

I hate to ask a stupid question but at the risk of looking stupid, here goes.

Today UPS dropped off a package containing the knife in the photo below. I didn't order/buy a knife, I don't know anything about a pass around, in short I have no idea why this came to my door. Does anyone know any information about it and what I should do with it? If it was sent by mistake I will be happy to forward it off to its rightful destination, if it is a pass around I will be happy to give my unexpert opinion and then pass it off to the next person.

It looks to be a paring knife with a custom handle, there are no makers marks on the knife that I can recognize, it is very well balanced and terribly sharp. 

(Tried to add a photo through Manage Attachments but nothing wouold finish loading. Sorry.)


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 30, 2012)

upload the photo at www.imgur.com and then put the URL it gives you into a message in the thread.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 30, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> It looks to be a paring knife with a custom handle, there are no makers marks on the knife that I can recognize, it is very well balanced and terribly sharp.



Definitely from someone on this forum!
:knife:


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 30, 2012)

Finally able to attach a photo of the knife that arrived today. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 30, 2012)

That's almost certainly a Del Ealy from his recent paring sale. I'm sure a forum member bought it--you might post in his sub-forum to ask. 

Way to go, David, for your honesty and forthrightness--though it doesn't surprise me in the slightest in your case.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 30, 2012)

Del's latest has an angled plungeline. This looks like this recent sale:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...EB-L-petty-larger-paring-Ironwood-burl-handle

Did it come from Kentucky?


----------



## Lefty (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...EB-L-petty-larger-paring-Ironwood-burl-handle

Nevermind....


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 30, 2012)

Mystery solved. Chalk it up to my poor memory.

Ratton will be on his way to a warmer state soon and asked me to take the delivery of a knife he bought. So it arrived today without any notes or instructions so I was a little confused. So now I get to drool over it until he arrives next week on his way to FL. Don't worry Ratton, I will take very good care of your knife and promise not to dissect any fruit with it.

BTW It is a very good knife and one I would be delighted to own myself.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave -- you could have bought that parer Del sent for us to display when you were in DC  His pricing on these is very good. Shoot him an email and get on his list for the next batch (I know I put myself on the list the next week, as when I told him I wanted to buy it he had already sold it).


----------

